# need help with dog!!



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

my dog is a chocolate lab. she is about 1 year old. She has this bad problem of just taking the easy paths when we are out pheasant hunting..she wont go in the brush if its too thick and sometimes she even will just walk directly behind me. she is not gunshy at all and has more energy than she know what to do with but just doesnt scare up enough birds.....

anyones help would be greatly appreciated!!

thanks


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Is the dog really birdy, a retrieving fool? If so, it's easy. Just start putting clip wing pigeons in heavy cover so she comes in down wind of them. If she won't retrieve those, she just may lack the drive and bird to make a good hunting dog.


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

she sometimes gets birdy, but she doesnt seem to get after em. i have introduced her to many pheasants before but do u have any other tips that would help her find me the birds??

thanks alot


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Some dogs just are not great bird dogs. You have to let her have birds to make a great bird dog. See if you can catch or buy some pigeons. Start by clipping the feathers on one wing only. Clip they to about half their length. Now have her sit and throw a bird in the yard. See if she runs out and gets it. Keep doing this until she is absolutely nuts to do it. Now drive to a field, leave her in the car, and plant about 4 clipwings in a field with cover about a foot high. Take her out and encourage her to run in fron of you. quarter her in to the birds and let her find each one.

If she takes to this, take a few birds and plant them in places a real bird would be. Let her quarter to them and find them. It takes a lot of work to train a dog. If she won't come around under a program like this, she's probably not worth messing with.


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks alot ill give it a try


----------

